# Bilder genau positionieren



## gloeckle (10. Januar 2002)

Hi,

ich habe in Photoshop ein Homepage -Interface erstell (1024*768).
Diese Grafik habe ich in drei Teile zerlegt: Navigation, Titel und den Hauptteil (ist nur ein Platzhalter für den Hauptframe).

Wie bekomme ich es jetz hien, dass ich in meiner Seite mit drei Frames die Bilder so lade, dass der Übergang unsichtbar ist?
Wenn ich sie mit Dreamweaver oder Frontpage einfüge, stehen die immer 3 mm vom Rand weg!

Versteht ihr mein Problem?

Im Voraus schon mal danke 
Gruß gloeckle

<edit> Habe gehört, man kann auch aus Photoshoph 6 direkt Webseiten erstellen. Kennt sich jemand damit aus? </edit>


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (10. Januar 2002)

hi,
wenn du dein bild fertig hast, dann mit dem slice tool (taste K)
dein bild in stücke aufteilen und dann datei - für web speichern.

dann wird dir eine seite generiert und die einzelnen stücke des bildes je nach speicherort in das /images verzeichnis gepackt.



bei den seiten das in den body tag:
leftmargin="0" topmargin="0" marginwidth="0" marginheight="0"


bitte benutzt endlich mal die suchfunktion des boards!


----------



## Mindstorm (10. Januar 2002)

in frontpage muss du drauf achten, dass du unter frameeigenschaften (...rechtsklick) -> Frameseite  den Abstand auf 0 setzt, hier kannst du auch den rand wegmachen. ich hoffe das war's....

c ya

Mindstorm


----------



## soraxdesign (10. Januar 2002)

........frontpage........*g*


----------



## Feldhofe (10. Januar 2002)

Wie, man kann mit Frontpage direkt Websites erstellen?
Ich mache immer alle Bilder von Hand und tippe dann den Quelltext, mach halt von Hand Tabellen mit Bildern usw.??

Feldhofe


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (10. Januar 2002)

> Wie, man kann mit Frontpage direkt Websites erstellen?
> Ich mache immer alle Bilder von Hand und tippe dann den Quelltext, mach halt von Hand Tabellen mit Bildern usw.??



dafür ist Frontpage doch gedacht..

und bleibe lieber bei deinem handcoding, oder ändere den halben fp code um den wieder sauber zu machen von dem ganzen misst...


----------



## Chino (11. Januar 2002)

> * und bleibe lieber bei deinem handcoding, oder ändere den halben fp code um den wieder sauber zu machen von dem ganzen misst... *



oder benutz ein ordentliches prog, wie dreamweaver oder golive


----------



## Feldhofe (11. Januar 2002)

Bisher hab ich viele Jahre ohne sowas gelebt...hab das eben aber auch mit Photposhop verwechselt, aber auch ohne das kann ich leben... (auch wenn es vielleicht einfacher wäre, Rahmen oder so etwas nicht von Hand zeichnen zu müssen...)

Feldhofe


----------

